# Hymer 554 advice please



## DrVan (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi,
In its otherwise problem free life with us since 2007 our Hymer (Citroen C25 LHD diesel) would not start. Battery seems fine but after a stop for fuel twice recently there was nothing but a click on turning the key. Waited 45 minutes or so and it started no problem and does so every time in between.

Also cruising along we also occasionally get random over revving without increase in power.

If anyone has any suggestions as to cause and/or solutions/ places we could take it to in Notts area we would be extremely grateful.

Many thanks.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The two problems won't be connected.

The first sounds like a bad earth either at the battery or from the engine to the body/chassis. Just possibly a lose live at the battery or the starter solenoid.

The second sounds like the clutch slipping.

You need to go to a garage.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

My recommendation would be George at Pecks Hill Garage, fellow motorhomer and member of Fun.

http://geobgeo.jimdo.com

Mike


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Is it producing any smoke when the revs are rising?


----------

